# ON30 Fake kitbashing



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Some MS Paint kitbashes I did for ideas, but I hope to do some of them for real someday.

Connie into 2-10-0:
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/sd90mac/Photo-kitbashing/bmann2102.jpg
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/sd90mac/Photo-kitbashing/bach21002.jpg
Bachmann inside frame 4-4-0 into something resembling Sierra RR #3:
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/sd90mac/Photo-kitbashing/bachmannon30460.jpg
A Bachmann reefer I lengthened to look similar to the Rio Grande 40 footers:
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/sd90mac/Photo-kitbashing/bachmann40ftreefer.jpg
A Bachmann coach I lengthened by 3 windows:
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/sd90mac/Photo-kitbashing/bachmann15window.jpg
Bachmann coaches that I made into 2 different EBT-style combines:
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/sd90mac/Photo-kitbashing/ebtstyle15.jpg
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp86/sd90mac/Photo-kitbashing/otherebt15.jpg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No sir, that isn't too many, file size is fine, however image width is limited to 640 pixels.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, now they're links.


----------

